# Car goes in for first oil change today.



## Roadburner440 (Dec 29, 2013)

Will see if my awesome dealership continues their same streak from my Volt and Trailblazer on the Cruze TD. Checked last week with the parts department to make sure they had the oil filter, and they had the oil on order. Even the service writer mentioned without my prompting needing to check on the oil to make sure they had it. So either they have had an issue before or they are just on top of their game like usual. Truck is there now getting the usual oil change and yearly safety inspection, and then will high five that with the Cruze. Will report back on part number and brand of oil they put in as that seems to vary.


----------



## Roadburner440 (Dec 29, 2013)

And we have success. Used P/N 88865157 which is the 5w30 Dexos 2 oil, and serviced a hair under the top on the stick. Didn't top off the DEF, but I also didn't bring it up. Not to big of a deal as I'd rather just run it down and either just put a single 2.5 gallon jug in since I don't seem to be going through a lot of it. 4300 miles in and things are going pretty good with it, so can only hope it stays that way.


----------



## TX CTD (Oct 24, 2014)

Made it to the second oil change (11000 miles) without adding DEF, came in a bit early for it because it was down to 15%. 1st time the trunk had a set of folding chairs for soccer games and stadium seats for football games on top of a the Weather Tech trunk liner so I wasn't too surprised when the fluid was topped of. It's actually a good thing to have the tank in the trunk otherwise my wife would never clean it out.


----------



## Diesel Dan (May 18, 2013)

Dealer topped off the DEF on ours but didn't clean off the spilled oil from the filter.
After 4 days of dripping I took it back so they could clean up the splash shields.
We were out of town for the Holidays so I did not want to be crawling under the car.

Oil- PN 8886401
filter- PN 1930150


----------



## cruze-zeeke (Nov 1, 2013)

Hey guys I'm also bringing my car in for a services schedule and oil/filter change?

Do I still get the free stuff or do I have to shell out some money for the oil change? My is a 2014 Cruze TDI.

Sorry for high jacking the thread OP.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

cruze-zeeke said:


> Hey guys I'm also bringing my car in for a services schedule and oil/filter change?
> 
> Do I still get the free stuff or do I have to shell out some money for the oil change? My is a 2014 Cruze TDI.
> 
> Sorry for high jacking the thread OP.


I don't know the specifics for Canada, but, U.S.A. Cruzes include four oil and filter changes as well as tire rotations and def fluid top offs during the first two years or 24000 miles of ownership. These are at no charge to you.
Make certain your trunk is empty so the dealer can get to the def fill cap.

Verify the def has been topped off since not that many dealers are familiar with that provision.

Rob


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

In Canada you get that but you won't get the def. I had to pay $16 for them to put a gallon into my car on my first scheduled service. 


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## cruze-zeeke (Nov 1, 2013)

thanks guy


----------

